# breezer squall expert



## profb (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi all--

another newb starting to ride and looking for his first real bike. I saw a breezer squall expert that looks intriguing, but I can't find any reviews of it. Does anyone know anything about it?

I'm in central Florida, so not many mountains here.

Here are the specs:

Bottom Bracket:73mm threaded
Brakes:Shimano M395 hydraulic disc
Cassette:Shiamno 10-speed, 11-36T
Chain:10-speed
Crankset:Shimano Deore, 38x24T
Fork:RockShox 30 Silver fork, 100mm suspension
Frame:Breezer D'Fusion 6061 aluminum
Front Derailleur:Shimano Deore, 2x
Grips/Tape:Oval Concepts
Handlebar:Oval 310 alloy
Headset:FSA, 1-1/8" integrated
Levers:Shimano M395 hydraulic disc
Pedals:Platform
Rear Derailleur:Shimano XT, 10-speed
Rear Shock:N/A
Saddle:WTB Volt
Seatpost:Oval 300, 27.2mm
Shifters:Shimano Deore, 2x10
Stem:Oval 313 alloy
Tires:WTB NineLine Comp 2.25" tires (size XS-M: 27.5"; size ML-XL: 29er)
Video:r0YIsmMkl9M
Wheelset:WTB SX rim laced to Shimano M4050 Centerlock disc hubs (size XS-M: 27.5"; size ML-XL: 29er)


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It is setup to go off road with an adequate fork.


----------



## profb (Aug 29, 2017)

I ride a lot on roads, though I'd like to ride some on trails, and I read that it's not that great for on roads, especially with 27+ tires. Is this not a great bike for me? I do very casual riding, nothing hard core at all. My budget is around $600-900.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's offered as a 29 also. Go for that version. It'll also be better offroad. Double win.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

profb said:


> I ride a lot on roads, though I'd like to ride some on trails, and I read that it's not that great for on roads, especially with 27+ tires. Is this not a great bike for me? I do very casual riding, nothing hard core at all. My budget is around $600-900.


You can ride that bike on the roads but the tires will wear down a little bit faster. As long as you are ok with that, then go for it!

+1 for 29er too!


----------



## profb (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm short with very short legs--5'5" and about a 27" inseam, so I was thinking a 15" frame and 27.5 wheels. What do you think?

How good is this bike? the lack of reviews is worrying me


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to ride the sizes. Short legs actually means a longer than normal torso, and that generally calls for a larger size bike to get the necessary reach in the cockpit so you're comfortable riding the bike especially when seated. Standover isn't part of riding. It's useless on trail. You do need to know how to get on your bike by pushing off on a pedal. It doesn't matter how short your legs are.


----------



## profb (Aug 29, 2017)

The problem with riding them is 1) even the bigger shops only have a limited range of bikes, esp. in my size and 2) it seems to me that you really need to ride it for a while to see how comfortable it is; just a few minutes out back doesn't tell me a lot. Obviously it's better than nothing, but even then, most of the bikes I'm interested in, they don't have in stock, so they'd have to order them so I have to go ahead and commit to them anyway. It's frustrating.

How much better is 27.5 than 26" tires?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

27.5 and 26 are almost the same.


----------



## SIPtrailrider (Aug 30, 2017)

That seems like a very adequate bike for starting off-road riding. Not sure how much you're paying for it. I would consider the BULLS Copperhead Supreme 29 or the Raleigh Tokul 2 as budget options. More info here if you're interested: https://www.handsoncycling.com/blog-2/2017/8/25/best-2017-mountain-bike-deals


----------

